# Spark Plug Wire finding



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Ford 8N tractor that I had starting problems with and it still runs on the original 6 Volt system. I found that by changing the spark plug wire to a solid core copper (from Steiner) instead of the newer carbon core, that the starting problem has been alleviated and the tractors runs better. Carbon core wires degrade especially after time and copper wires have less resistance, especially for the weaker voltage systems and thus a superior spark. Just something to keep in mind with the old tractors.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yup, good info. I always used copper core on my tractors, the ones that are no diesel anyway..LOL


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The tractors , then were designed with copper core wires.
I've seen coat hanger wire used ,on some of the real old ones!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, I tried the parts store plug wires and they were a waste of money. Stick to the copper wires that the vintage tractor shops like Stiener sells.


----------

